# Price of lavender in Algarve?



## lonepinealex (Jul 14, 2009)

This is a daft question I'm sure…

We're doing a lot of re-planting of the garden of our house in the Algarve, and we're in the UK at the moment buying some of the plants we can't get out there (e.g. decent roses!).

Can anyone tell me what we should expect to pay for small (up to 12cm) pots of lavender in the Algarve at the garden centres? Trying to work out if it's more economical to buy in the UK or not. 

I've emailed a couple of nurseries but they haven't replied!

Many thanks in advance if anyone knows the answer...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try and find a garden centre supplier rather than the garden centres themselves. We have one not far from us and the prices are up to 1/3 of garden centre prices 

Sorry we are north of Lisbon so no good for you but worthwhile looking around if you are looking for plants in quantity


----------



## lonepinealex (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Siobhan. We did go to a nursery and they've offered us a discount on our overall purchase, but they only had large pots of lavender at the time, which were about 10 euros each. As we need about 40 I'm hoping their smaller pots are cheaper!

They do sell smaller pots but they didn't have them at the time we went. I have tried to contact them from here but… sigh. Just thought I'd see if anyone here had an idea!

Many thanks


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I know it doesn't help particularly with your question, but in our experience the prices at Algarve garden centres varies so massively that I think you're going to really struggle to find a typical price...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Why not buy the larger one and split. At least the Algarve supplied ones will probably cope better with the climate.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

lonepinealex said:


> Thanks Siobhan. We did go to a nursery and they've offered us a discount on our overall purchase, but they only had large pots of lavender at the time, which were about 10 euros each. As we need about 40 I'm hoping their smaller pots are cheaper!
> 
> They do sell smaller pots but they didn't have them at the time we went. I have tried to contact them from here but… sigh. Just thought I'd see if anyone here had an idea!
> 
> Many thanks


Hi, I grow them from seed because I stuff the plants into a still to extract the oil. If you can put a bit of effort in I'll send you some seeds gratis.


----------



## lonepinealex (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for the offer of seeds! I would say yes, but actually I'm a bit of an imposter here - I live in the UK! I wouldn't want to ask our house manager to keep an eye on the seedlings, we ask too much of him as it is…

Not sure about splitting lavender, I'm not sure the structure of the plant allows for that. Good idea though in theory!

I guess we'll just have to chance it if I don't hear back from the nurseries. 

Thanks so much for the replies everyone.


----------



## CraMar (Mar 1, 2014)

HI I think you are right. Lavender needs to be propagated by cuttings. regards Craig


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Outside Lidl in Alacalá la Real (nowhere near you), there are beds of lavender. When the council were cutting it all back one autumn, we asked if we could have some. Told to 'Go ahead' so we collected a load with good flowers on for drying and some healthy non-flowering pieces for cuttings.


----------

